# Got A Job Interview!



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2009)

Go get er done Joe!


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2009)

great news.. I hope it works out for you will it be at the willow grove store?


----------



## ben2go (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck.I been laid off for over 4 years.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 9, 2009)

Good Luck !!!


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to see you recognized the need for prayer, it is always the answer to problems. The Lord is so good, and i have prayed for him to help with your situation.

Glad to hear you are being so persistent, and i wish you the best at your interview. Plus, Dicks would be a pretty sweet job, then you could let us know when they are having the $10 off a $25 purchase again! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck bud! I hope it works out! [-o<


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 9, 2009)

Best of luck Joe! Prayers sent for a successful meeting tomorrow.


----------



## jl_rotary (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck Joe, hope you get the job.


----------



## poolie (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck Joe. Good things come to good people. And I can think of worse places to work than Dicks


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea that sounds sweet  The Lord did say to knock, not sit on your butt. way to be man, prayers sent.

I would try to work there not buy :lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 10, 2009)

GL with the interview. If you get it you will need a guard dog to keep the tackle monkey away.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Any info on the job yet? Howd the interview go?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Any info on the job yet? Howd the interview go?



Dummy head - read the posts - his interview is not until 11 am (EST) today.

Are you drunk already?


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Any info on the job yet? Howd the interview go?
> ...



My bad! In that case good luck man!!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck Joe, it would be their loss if they didnt hire you, knockem dead with your fishing savy. [-o<


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Mar 10, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that. I worked for Dick's for six months a few years ago when in high school and everything was very shady there.


Keep your head up im soon to be in the same boat you are

Most likely im going to be losing my $22 an hour job so its not looking so great here either.



Good Luck


----------



## Brine (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like they need more help than cashiers. :shock: 

I would be writing a letter to the corporate HQ immediately. 

Not sure if it would help or hurt your chances, but you're right that is :BS: 

Sorry to hear it, and good luck with the job search.


----------



## poolie (Mar 10, 2009)

Crap Joe, I just knew when I saw this post back at the top of the active list that you had good news. On the bright side you just discovered that they don't have their #$%@ together which could be a blessing in disguise.

Keep your head up...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2009)

Brine said:


> Sounds like they need more help than cashiers. :shock:
> 
> I would be writing a letter to the corporate HQ immediately.
> 
> ...



DO NOT DO THIS! 


You are going to file a complaint against the person who will decide if you get teh job or not before you are hired??? You will never get the job if you do that


----------



## Brine (Mar 10, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like they need more help than cashiers. :shock:
> ...



I guess we see it different.

At the corporate level, if it was one of my franshisees, I would want to know and NO, I would not consider hearing "the truth" about how unorganized a hiring process was as a hiring concern with the individual looking for a job. In fact, I would consider it "useful" information. 

Not to mention, I'd have a hard time working for someone who would hold it against me. 

Then again, I'm not looking for a job. 

Good Luck, and I hope it works out.


----------



## LarryA (Mar 10, 2009)

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd still go for it, when you get your foot in you can work your way up, heck the more you know the more your looked at for promotions 8)


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2009)

it's usually a good idea to call ahead the day before to remind the girl who you are and what you're coming in for.. 

good luck man, I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2009)

russ010 said:


> it's usually a good idea to call ahead the day before to remind the girl who you are and what you're coming in for..
> 
> good luck man, I'll keep you in my prayers.




X2


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about what happened. Keep sending those prayers, and good luck Friday!


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck !!!! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 12, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Well lets try this again shall we 8) I called today to confirm my interview.  Turns out the manager was out sick that day and they were sposed to call me..no one did but that not her fault so no biggie. I told her glad shes feeling better and *got a laugh and a thank you(a little sucking up never hurts)* and now my interview for tommorow is on. Stay tuned for an update, take 2 tommorow at 11 am..Again thank you for all the support and prayers you guys are awsome and i need all the help i can get right now
> Joe




Oh, its in the Bag =D>


----------



## captclay (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck Joe. More prayers on the way!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 13, 2009)

just shot a little note up to God for ya man - I'll try to send you some of my "esp" for while your talking to her... I've got some pretty good BS that works wonders in interviews!


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 13, 2009)

Good news... good news! Happy to hear it!


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 13, 2009)

Let us know when you start. We'll all stop by for our "Friends of an employee discount." :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad to hear it...your almost there.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 13, 2009)

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 13, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> Let us know when you start. We'll all stop by for our "Friends of an employee discount." :mrgreen: :wink:




:lol: I second that =D>


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2009)

hang in there man.......


----------



## redbug (Mar 17, 2009)

something just isn't right about this??
keep the chin up things will turn round soon

Wayne


----------



## poolie (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, if they don't give you this job I'm boycotting Dicks forever!

Hang in there. Sounds like some wires got crossed.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have to keep going through this, but they say persistance pays off!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 17, 2009)

I would look elsewhere. At this point my biigest fear if I were you would be actually getting the job and having to deal with those people every day.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 17, 2009)

First thing I would do is call the girl you interviewed with originally and ask her if something got fouled up in communication and relate (briefly) why you are curious and what you were told when you went in for a "pre-scheduled interview". 

Depending on how that goes and what she says, if you end up calling tomorrow, get the FULL name and job title of the person you speak to and if you get another interview setup, make sure you get the FULL name of the person you will be interviewing with and the position you will be interviewing for. Then, the day of the interview, call about an hour before the interview time and ask to speak to the person you will be seeing and if they ask who you are or why you need to speak to that person, tell them you have an interview scheduled and want to be sure it is still on. If you can't talk to that person, call the "young lady" back and ask her WTF !!! Then write a letter of complaint to corporate.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 17, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I would look elsewhere. At this point my biigest fear if I were you would be actually getting the job and having to deal with those people every day.



Not if you didn't have a job and needed the money. Food & shelter are powerful motivators. :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 17, 2009)

Man your not an idiot? (this is what pees me off about people, it comes down to YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAID SO I"M NOT AN IDIOT I heard you loud and clear :roll: ) its not hard lady??

When its a oneway conversation and its about a job which you are totally paying attention to cause your like NEEDING A JOB, and to wipe off the interview like that :x 

People can be forgetfull but come on #-o . Its like You talked to a live girl who had the interview set up so, theres nothen next, its interview time baby, whats up????

I would have to simply call her and ask whats up? 

Can ya tell it peed me off too? and I wasn't even applying for the job :x 

Man all rooting for ya on this, maybe she's got a boss thats not letting her feel a position, that could be it.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 17, 2009)

Are you able to commute to Philly? I saw a help wanted sign on the Philadelphia Boat Supply sign today.

www.philaboat.com says he is looking for help in mechanic and sales. It is about a block away from brinkmans on state road. Might be too far for ya though.


----------



## redbug (Mar 18, 2009)

good group of guys at phila boat supply bob tiller fishes with my tournament trail


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Never heard back from phila boat supply i sent my resume a few days ago and called yesterday. They said they will call me when they can. however i just talked to the manager at dicks again and my second interview is still on for today at 3pm...take 4 8)
> Joe



Im feeling good about this one! [-o<


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck, I think they should give you the job just for all the :BS: you had to put up with.


----------



## DenisD (Mar 20, 2009)

Hang in there, sometimes places test you to see how much crap you will put up with. In retail you do sometimes have to put up with a lot. But if store mgmt are idiots and you get your foot in the door, you can sky rocket to the top. Good luck


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2009)

Good to hear! =D> 


That will save us all a ton of money! :LOL2: :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2009)

That's good news! Congrats! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Now who wants a new fishing rod :lol:
> Joe



Congratz!! And if your buying us all celebratory fishing rods ill take 4!!!


----------



## redbug (Mar 20, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> jirwin6985 said:
> 
> 
> > Now who wants a new fishing rod :lol:
> ...



BA now you got an "IN" at dicks ...i can see it now Shaw Grigsby hocking JD BAITS as seen on tinboats.net available at dicks


great news glad it worked out...when do you start?


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 20, 2009)

hey, great news... congrats... =D>


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!!! 

Good to hear !!! Persistence pays off !!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## poolie (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations. 25%? Wow! I thought most places just gave 10% discount.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

redbug said:


> BA now you got an "IN" at dicks ...i can see it now Shaw Grigsby hocking JD BAITS as seen on tinboats.net available at dicks



The only thing I want from Shaw Grigsby is a recording of him saying "Denny, she's a big old piig!!!" that I could play after catching every bass (even the dinky ones). Ideally what id like to do is find an unknow angler and set the Bassmaster Elite series on fire and bring Jim and tinboats along for the ride!!!!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## Nickk (Mar 20, 2009)

congratulations, follow in Iaconelli's footsteps!


----------



## DenisD (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats. Seems like it could be a cool place to hang out for 8hrs a day. I think I could live in a Bass Pro Shops for a while without getting bored. Good luck


----------



## Popeye (Mar 20, 2009)

DenisD said:


> Congrats. Seems like it could be a cool place to hang out for 8hrs a day. I think I could live in a Bass Pro Shops for a while without getting bored. Good luck



When my wife goes into BPS with me, right after the camping section we head to the large aquarium. She then sits down because she knows it's gonna take me at least 1/2 - 1 hour to wander the fishing section just "looking"


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey! alright =D> 

Hope its a great career, never know where it may take you


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2009)

WTG

*
I have a list for you!*


----------



## shamoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats dude!!!


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 21, 2009)

Good to see you are happy! Congrats.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 23, 2009)

way to go man... This is the good news I like reading about on a Monday morning after being away from reality for a few days after being in a Chem suit all weekend.... and I just found out I got the renewal on a book of business I was worried about - that's a $2+ million dollar account that I needed! ... now if I could only find a way to get some of that money into my bank account... #-o


----------



## Brine (Mar 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> and I just found out I got the renewal on a book of business I was worried about - that's a $2+ million dollar account that I needed! ... now if I could only find a way to get some of that money into my bank account... #-o



I know of a guy named Bernie Madoff who could show you how. You'll probably have to write him a letter tho. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2010)

Brine said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > and I just found out I got the renewal on a book of business I was worried about - that's a $2+ million dollar account that I needed! ... now if I could only find a way to get some of that money into my bank account... #-o
> ...




Any news on the 2 million


Can i get a loan? [-o<


----------

